# Snare Question



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

I was hunting pheasants with my dog last week along a 1 row. He was snared twice, both times no harm as the snare had a quick release.

That got me thinking about kill springs and cam locks, which I know little about, except for google.

If you have to get your dog out fast, what is the best way? Side cutter?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

You'll have a hell of a time with a side cutter to cut a 5/64" cable, you can do it but you have to have enough hand strength to do it. You're best bet is to get a cable cutter. I would advise you or anyone who is running their dogs in the field to pick up a pair of cutters for their vest. They come in handy. You can find them cheaper but this is an example.

http://www.minntrapprod.com/Cable-Cutte ... /C7-COMBO/

Dick, what state were you running your dogs in that they hit snares in? If it was in ND, snare season;
Opens: Nov. 25, 2013
Closes: March 15, 2014

SO, if that's the case, i'd be contacting the ND GF and notifying them of their location because they aren't suppose to be out there. They all should have tags on them too, so it should be pretty easy to figure out who put them out there. that is if they're following the laws.

xdeano


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks for the tip, gotta get one of those. (Damn, more grear to carry)


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Dick,

It's better then having a dead dog. If you're dogs are leash trained then they should hit the end and sit down. Dogs that aren't broken, will continue to struggle and run into some problems.

I've got two cutters, one in each truck. I spend to much money on dogs to loose one over a 2$ snare.

xdeano


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Yes. It is ordered, should arrive early next week. I'll hunt other spots until it arrives. I appreciate the information.


----------

